# 59-year-old treated at LWC



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1243839/Woman-60-oldest-person-given-IVF-treatment-British-clinic.html

Oh dear, it's the DM, which means nothing but negative comments. However, you can read it before the DM mods get in tomorrow morning and unleash the hounds of hell...

/links


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Good for her i think she should be able to have a sibling for her daughter at a UK clinic  

Why is the "daily hates" readers so negative


----------



## catmadblonde (Feb 2, 2005)

I really do not agree with having ivf at this age. to me its very selfish, the child will probably end up caring for her.


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Her husband is alot younger than her though and they already had a child a few years younger so thats why i'm more agreeing to it...if she was single and 60 with no children i may think the same as you.


----------



## Orange Smartie (Dec 30, 2007)

The lady was on the BBC doc "Too Old to be a Mum?" last night.  I though she was obviously a doting mummy to her little girl and had thought about the implications of having another child very seriously. Her partner is a fair bit younger and the woman's own mother was still alive and well.  I did feel sad when she said she probably wouldn't be around to see her daughters wedding and children. 

I wish her luck and hope that if she does succeed in having another child that her health and vitality remain and she has many years ahead to enjoy her family. 

xxx


----------

